# Shoulder-riding, ponyboy?



## Heyyou (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, there is a thread about one of my favorite types of videos to be seen (there arent many) - "Carrying SSBBW" over threshhold. Well, there is also other variations on the larger woman/normal-size man fetish area: "Shoulder-riding" and "pony boy!" I LOVE the thought of SSBBW, 500lbs and 600lbs women on the back of a normal guy, and taller Amazons on shoulders as shoulder-riding! Here is a link, the think is most all of the women in the pictures are NOT "BBW"...

What do you think?

http://womensittingonmen.tripod.com/id16.html


----------



## J34 (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I can manage that, though I doubt on my shoulders. Not so much the weight as it is the imbalance of the weight- might topple over. Which is never good.


----------

